# My first grow has begun



## theyorker (Jan 25, 2007)

I posted a previous thread, but it was lame, so I'm starting new.  

On Monday I germinated 14 seeds (7 White Widow and 7 unknown) and by Tuesday afternoon 6 had sprouted so I planted them and got them under light.  This morning 4 more sprouted and I planted them and when I went to put them under the lights I noticed 3 little sprouts breaking throught the dirt!!!

Attached are pictures of my veg chamber and my grow box.  The last picture is a close up into my veg chamber through the fan hole.  If you look closely you will see 2 little sprouts sticking up basking in the light.

The mix I planted them in is called Jungle Grow Professional Growers Mix.  It is made up of the following (from the bag):

*Sphagnum Canadian Peat Moss (60%) *-Our triple screened, long-fibered Canadian cold climate peat provides better aeration in the soil then sedge peat.

*Composted Aged Pine Bark *- Naturally aged bark is ground to 0 - 1/8 inch consistency.  The bark is non-compacting, with disease suppression properties, and will not harm the roots or burn up available nitrogen as non composted barks can.

*Perlite *
*Vermaculite*
*Charcoal*
*Lime*

*Gauranteed Analysis:*
Total Nitrogen:  0.16%
Total Phosphate 0.06%
Total Potash  0.08%

I'm just giving them filtered water and I use a spray bottle to get the soil good and wet in the morning and in the evening.  I'm thinking I'll start using a veging fert in 10 - 14 days.

The lights I'm using are 6 20 watt flourescent T12 tubes (1,200 lumens each, 6,500K temp).  The problem with these light fixtures is the ballist is wired and mounted into the fixture.  I won't bore you with details, but trust me it was a pain in the butt removing the ballast and cutting wires and reattaching wires.  Hopefully the end result will prove it was worth the effort.

I put a 6" 440CFM inline fan in my attic and attached venting to the top of my box.  On the bottom I have a vent that leads into my office, which is under central a/c and always at 70 degrees.  I've got the box air tight (except for the 2 vent holes) so I think I'm getting really good airflow (the thing is making almost as much noise as the A/C blower in my house).  

I've been doing a lot of reading and thinking and decided I am going to go with flourescent lights for my flower chamber as well.  I just hope I can keep this metal box cool with all those flourescent bulbs inside.  I'm going to have a total of 20 2 foot light fixtures, each running two bulbs, inside the box.  I'm hoping I can keep the temperature below 80.

Well this is it so far.  I'll be updating and posting from now until harvest.   Thanks for the help in getting started and I can't wait until the day where I don't have to call Billy anymore!!!


----------



## night501 (Jan 25, 2007)

ok so you said you are using filtered water. are you letting it breath before giving it to the plant? even though the water is filtered you could still have chemical additives like chlorine. just let the water sit out overnight uncovered.


----------



## theyorker (Jan 25, 2007)

I have a hypothesis that color temp is more important then total lumens in overall plant life.  We all know that blue light works for vegetating plants and red light is needed for flowering plants.  However most flourescents I've seen (including all Compact FL) have a warm bulb used for flowering and the color temperature of these bulbs is 3,000K.  In the 2' T12 flourescents that GE makes, the warm bulb puts out 1,350 lumens and has a color temperature of 3,000K.  They offer a Plant and Aquarium bulb that only puts out 600 lumens with a color temp of 2700K.  The challenge in using a bulb like this is getting enough lumens at that color temperature.  My plan is to use 36 bulbs for flowering (24 Plant & Aquarium & 12 Daylight)  This combo will give me total lumens of 27,000 for 8 square feet or 3,375 lumens of light per square foot.  Well I bought my fixtures and bulbs today and flourescents aren't cheap.  The final tally: 19 fixtures @ $18 each and 42 bulbs - 18 Daylight @ $5 each and 24 Plant & Aquarium @ $9 each.  So that is a total of $685.  

Now many of you will say I could have spent $300 on a dual ballist system with a HID system and gotten a lot more light.  My hypothesis is that by literally surrounding my plants with light on all sides with a perfect temperature that my results will be superior to those acheived with HID.  To bad I couldn't have done this for a science experiment!!!:laugh:


----------



## Hick (Jan 26, 2007)

overall efficiency(luminosity per watt) is much higher on hid's than flo's, too. 
For almost $700, you could be running 2-1k hid's. (approx. 150,000 lumens HPS and  100,000 for the mh..each)
..a considerable more "bang for your buck"...


----------



## theyorker (Jan 26, 2007)

That sounds great in theory Hick, but there is no way I could keep that cool in such a small area is there?


----------



## theyorker (Jan 26, 2007)

Cyberquest I'm only using 6,500K in my veg room (6 bulbs, 1200 lumens each).  I've also got a hypothesis that blue light during veg will produce more females and red light will produce more males.  We'll be learning on this together my friends!!!


----------



## Hick (Jan 26, 2007)

I was simply illustrateing the "cost efficiency" yorker. I wasn't meaning to sound critical. I'm intersted in your "hypothesis", and will be watching.

I believe a "search" of the forum will reveal an article referrencing "blue" spectrum dureing the 3-5 week as beneficial to female production. Preferrable humidity and temps are also included in the article


----------



## Nelson Mutz (Jan 26, 2007)

theyorker said:
			
		

> Cyberquest I'm only using 6,500K in my veg room (6 bulbs, 1200 lumens each). I've also got a hypothesis that blue light during veg will produce more females and red light will produce more males. We'll be learning on this together my friends!!!


 
yorker...not sure about your hypothesis, but here's my expereince. I'm a cfl grower [having converted from tubes LONG ago], and for the veg stage, I use bulbs with the blue spectrum only for the first 3-5 weeks [running 24/0]. I gradually drop to 23/1, 22/2, 21/3, etc...down to 18/6 over the next 7-10 days. Additionally, I begin to add a red spectrum bulb every 2-3 days [I run anywhere from 6-10 bulbs in my grow cab] during this transition. This sets the plants up for flower production. I'm on my third grow using this system, and it works for me [mileage may vary, and prices higher in the south & west ]. Note, please...I'm *not* knocking tubes [I would really like some T-5's if I had the space], but find that cfl's have come a VERY long way, and are great for small, personal grows. My next purchase is going to be one of the odor eliminator bulbs; I can hardly wait to see how they work. Hope this helps and good luck with your grow!

Nelson


----------



## theyorker (Jan 26, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> I was simply illustrateing the "cost efficiency" yorker. I wasn't meaning to sound critical. I'm intersted in your "hypothesis", and will be watching.
> 
> I believe a "search" of the forum will reveal an article referrencing "blue" spectrum dureing the 3-5 week as beneficial to female production. Preferrable humidity and temps are also included in the article


 

Wow!  Thanks for the guideance Hick.  I'll have to thank Mutt personally for that wealth of knowledge.  I read the whole thing and I will definately follow all of the advice given...I'm thinking 100% female!!!

On the lighting I also read an article you posted on the PAR value of lighting.  After reading that I am even more convinced I am on to something here.  You said that PAR light is what the plant sees, not lumens.  Well here's the thing that is so interesting to me:

Both bulbs are 24 inch, 20 watt, T12 Flourescents.

GE Warm Bulb - 1,350 lumens, color temp 3,000K
GE Plant & Aquarium - 600 lumens, color temp 2,700K

How can the same size bulbs produce such different amounts of light?  They don't.  Both bulbs produce the same amount of light energy.  One produces light that is very visible to the human eye and hence the high lumens number.  The other gives off the same amount of light energy, only it is much less visible to the human eye.  I'm betting the PAR rating on these bulbs is way up there and that my babies are going to flower beautifully under them.  Can't wait to find out!


----------



## Hick (Jan 27, 2007)

man yorker...I "used" to have a link that showed PAR rateings on a bunch of different brands/types of lighting. 
I did find some interesting reading..
http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/Tech/intensorama.html
c/p
"Photosynthetically Active Radiation (PAR):  A measure of visible light intensity (400-700 nm) obtained by using a quantum meter.   PAR is simply a count of photons falling upon a surface in a given time and is reported as &#8220;micro Mols per square meter per second&#8221; (µMols·m2·sec).  Quantum meters report all wavelengths between 400 and 700 nanometers.   However, they report only light intensity and do not account for spectral quality.   Generally, maximum solar PAR values are 2,000 &#8211; 2,100 µMols·m2·sec.   PAR is something of an outlaw in the scientific community; it is not recognized as a standard unit, however most major works in the field (notably Kirk (1983), among others) state compensation and saturation points (see below) in PAR units.  (Since PAR is a relative new-comer to science, it has not been recognized by CIE (Commission Internationale de L&#8217;Eclairage) or the International System of Units (SI) &#8211; both had already adopted standards for measuring light intensity.   Lack of recognition by either of these committees should not undermine the importance of PAR measurements.   Incidentally, divide µMols·m2·sec (of sunlight) by 4.6 to convert to watts per square meter per second (which is a SI-recognized unit.)  A quantum meter is better suited for reporting light intensity than lux meters.  Lux meters are photometric in their response, that is, they &#8220;see&#8221; light as the human eye does and have a maximum sensitivity to green wavelengths. The human eye is not especially sensitive to those wavelengths known to promote photosynthesis (violet, blue and red).   Generally, noontime lux measurements made on cloudless days in the tropics range from 100,000 &#8211; 120,000 lux."


----------



## theyorker (Jan 28, 2007)

Zarnon, yet another reason for my "experiment".  I have a total of 34 bulbs I'm going to need as opposed to 1 bulb if I used HID.  Now I can start to flower with 24 6500K bulbs and 10 2700K bulbs and gradually move to a ratio of 24 2700K bulbs and 10 6500K bulbs which is what they will need to grow early on and then flower later.  About 1 1/2 inches high and looking very strong.


----------



## theyorker (Jan 28, 2007)

Everything you are showing is related to HID.  Do you have any of these charts for flourescents?  I'm not going to use HID at all in this grow.


----------



## Hick (Jan 29, 2007)

> here is a quote from the envirolites website, they manufactor CFL grow bulbs.


"KEY" here, being the "manufactureres" ??..


----------



## theyorker (Jan 29, 2007)

Here are picture of my little girls (they were germinated one week ago today).  I'm starting to see leaves forming the 2nd nodes on a few of them.  They look strong and healthy (the camera sucks).  This morning it was cool (55) and sunny so I let them sit out in the direct sunlight for 3 hours.  I'm letting them dry out now and start to root.  I don't think I'm going to water them until they start to wilt.  

The flower chamber is coming along.  It's a lot to rewire all these fixtures so the ballists are on the outside of the box.  You can see what the inside is going to look like though.  You can see I have 24" fixtures each able to hold 2 bulbs going all the way around the inside of the closet (also, on the front doors.)  Then I will hang 5 more fixtures from the top so they are getting lights from all sides.  I'm feeling really good about this.  Really broke too.  HID is more cost effective, but no part of these plants will be more then 6" away from a direct light source and the canopy will be within 1 - 2" of a light source on top of them.  How soon before I can start one of these seedlings to flower?


----------



## theyorker (Jan 30, 2007)

Today I looked in my seed container to throw away the 3 that didn't germinate and there was another one that had sprouted.  The root had started to turn a little brown and had some little hairs (mold maybe?).  So I planted it and we'll see what happens.  

I watered them from the bottom up and introduced Schultz's Plant Food (10-15-10) at 1/3 strenth.  They are looking very healthy.

Also, I am going to try and flower some of these as quickly as possible and veg the others for a good long time.  I'm thinking I will move 3 of the plants into 2-3 gallon containers at 4 weeks and put them on 12/12.  
The other 8 I will transplant into 1 gallon containers and begin LST so by the time the first 3 are done flowering I will have 8 beauty's that are going to be ready to go.

The wiring for the lights is a pain in the ***, and I really hope the results prove all this was worth the effort.   Later.


----------



## theyorker (Feb 1, 2007)

Wow...I think I've learned a lot in the last couple of days.  The weather where I am has been beautiful the last 3 days.  Cool mornings (50's) and mild afternoons with a nice breeze.  I've been letting the girls sit outside in the morning sun and they seem to like it.  2 days ago, I decided to give them a very mild dose of Schultz's Plant Food (3 drops in 22 oz of water, applied 10 ml from the bottom up.  Well yesterday, I look and I can see a tint of yellowish starting to form on the leaves of all of them.    UNBELIEVABLE!!!  Thank God I went super mild.  I have a lake by my house and I will use lake water from now on.  They hated the nutes.  I watered them today with the lake water from the bottom and they are enjoying the sunshine now.  They aren't using much water, but they look really strong.  It seems like they are growing slow, but I think it is more my impatience.  The dirt at the top and through the middle of the container is very dry, but when I remove the tray and look through the drain holes the dirt is moist.  I'm beginning to see nice white roots on most of them.  I'm going to continue to water bottom up and see how that works.  The wiring on the flower chamber continues, it's really a pain the ***...can't wait till it's done.  Later.


----------



## theyorker (Feb 5, 2007)

Here are pictures of the babies today.  They look very healthy.  I'm very lucky because I have a really good hydroponics store about 20 miles from my house and the guy seems to be pretty knowledgeable.  He recommended I begin feeding them with General Hydroponics Flora Nova (7-4-10) which I did.  We will see how they like it overnight.  Also tommorrow I am going to transplant all of them.  I bought Fox Farms potting soil and will put 8 of them into 6" terra cotta Azalia pots where they will veg for another 10 weeks and undergo some intense LST.  The other 4 will be put into 10" terra cotta pots (about 3 gallon) and I will let them veg another week or 10 days on 18/6 and then get ready girls cause hopefully it's gonna be show time and I'll be going 12/12 with them within 4 weeks of germination.

Now let me describe what you are seeing in the pictures.

First picture is of my strongest plant.  I don't know what type of seed it was because I bought 10 White Widow and received 10 assorted for free.  I'm thinking it is an Indica (I hope that's right) because it is taller and skinnier then all of the others and the leaves are thinner.

The second picture shows my strongest White Widow and the Unknown.

The 3rd - 5th are various shots of all 12 of my plants. 

The 6th shows 3 of the plants where the bud leaves are starting to yellow.

The 7th shows the color of the bulbs I'm going to use for the grow (I'll be using a total of 34 bulbs).  I think this picture is so cool.  If you look you can actually see the color of the two light bulbs are blue and red. 

Well that's all.  Please leave a comment if you have one.  Thanks.


----------



## theyorker (Feb 7, 2007)

Well they are transplanted.  I used Fox Farms and I can't believe how clean the stuff smells.  It actually smells really, really clean.  Anyway 4 of them are in 3 gallon, 10" Terra Cotta pots and the rest are in 6" pots.  I put the big ones up top and the small ones in the storage container and they are all under light from 6:00am to 1:00am.  The roots looked great.  They were getting all compacted at the bottom of the container and I am very pleased with the way they are coming along.  

I have pictures of the grow area up with most of the lights going.  I still need to put up 5 more fixtures and ballists to hang on the top as the canopy starts to develop.  The big pain with these lights is removing the ballist from the fixture.  I have to cut all of the wires from the ballist to the light sockets and mount the ballist on the outside of the grow box and then rewire the whole thing.  It's a pain, but I'm very happy with the results so far.  On the last picture, Who can tell me which bulb is a flowering bulb?


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 7, 2007)

excellent chamber yorker. Your brain produces good things.


----------



## theyorker (Feb 7, 2007)

LOL Frank...thanks, you need to tell that to my wife!!!


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 7, 2007)

Man, your thread really got highjacked LOL, and I missed it all.  You lighting freaks like myself should look into LED's...NASA seems to think they are most efficient possible.

Yorker, your grow is looking great.  IMO Fox Farms soils are the best, which one did you get?  What color was the bag? You really won't need any ferts at all during veg.

Warm bulb is on right side in center fixture on right wall.


----------



## theyorker (Feb 7, 2007)

ding ding ding ding...and tell the man what he's won Johnny Olson.

No crap on the hijacking thing.  I'm a newbie so at first I thought all the responses were cool.

Well thanks to you EM, I've got a whole new world of information opening up on Overdriving all these light bulbs.  Looks like I've still got lots of work to do.  Wife is gonna be pissed when she sees the credit card statements this month!  It's Fox Farms Potting Soil in a seafoam green bag.  I swear the stuff smells cleaner then Oust Air Cleaner.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 7, 2007)

*Whats up theyorker. Man you have really put some hard work into that cab of yours and may i say it looks great. What makes it even better is the fact that ya got some babies in that bad boy.   Your doing a great job mang keep it up. Hey man if ya want some of the stuff deleted in your journal just let me know. *


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 7, 2007)

Man, I tell ya Yorker, those girls are not going to need food at all till flower.  I am growing WW right now too and she is a picky one...very low nutrient needs...trust me, FF soil will get you to bloom in 4 weeks, no problem.


----------



## Zarnon (Feb 8, 2007)

What happened to my posts?  I did not delete them.

What I posted was germane to the question, polite,  and took me *hours* to research.

I was motivated by a desire to help someone and this is the result? 

What is even more insulting is the original wrong info stands.  Why?  

I had already said I was going to continue this on my own thread.  The originator of this thread was not upset, so it just seems spiteful and unnecessary.


----------



## cyberquest (Feb 8, 2007)

hmmmm seems as though mine we deleted as well. doesnt make a tread very useful is half the information in it has been deleted. 

i see i need to just post in my own threads i guess and not respond trying to help others.


----------



## Zarnon (Feb 8, 2007)

[removed by zarnon]


----------



## theyorker (Feb 9, 2007)

Well I've been letting them sit outside the last 3 days from around 9:00 to 3:00 getting natural sunshine.  Today (Friday) I really gave them a good soaking.  First watering since Tuesday and I won't water again until Monday. I'm locking up the closet for security for the whole weekend so I won't be looking in on them until Monday.  I snapped some pictures so I can see how the growth is over the weekend.  I'm hoping they will really sprout.  They've grown a little bit since I transplanted them on Tuesday, but still seem to be growing slow.   Alot of people have told me that once they hit the Fox Farms soil and they get over their shock from being transplanted, that I will see some nice growth.  I'll have pictures on Monday showing the weekend growth.  Have a great weekend and stay high!!!


----------



## theyorker (Feb 12, 2007)

Well I opened the closet today and the temp was 82 degrees and they plants were bone dry (when I stick my finger up the bottom of the pot, the dirt is dry.  Otherwise they look good.  Decent growth, very very compact.  The weather man says 1 - 2" of rain today, so I have them outside on a cloudy day.  This won't mess with their light cycle or anything will it?  Pictures are coming soon.  Later.


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 12, 2007)

theyorker said:
			
		

> Well I opened the closet today and the temp was 82 degrees and they plants were bone dry (when I stick my finger up the bottom of the pot, the dirt is dry. Otherwise they look good. Decent growth, very very compact. The weather man says 1 - 2" of rain today, so I have them outside on a cloudy day. This won't mess with their light cycle or anything will it? Pictures are coming soon. Later.


 
No worries on the cloudiness bro, that giant halide in the sky still gets plenty of lumens through for the girls.  Not a bad idea to try and catch some of that rain water either....the ladies will love it.


----------



## theyorker (Feb 12, 2007)

Here are pictures of the plants.  

Pics #1 & 2 - Plant #1, showing growth from Friday to Monday (today).  

Pics #3, 4, 5 are Friday pics of plants 2, 3 & 4

Pic #6 - Plants 1, 2, 3, 4 on Monday morning.

Pic #7 - One of the plants with a set of keys for size comparison.

Four of the plants are really good looking strong plants.  Six of them are average looking, nothing really good or bad about them.  Two of them are just ugly.  It'll be interesting to see how the plants early growth now compares to the finished product.  I still have them outside and hoping for some soaking rain, otherwise I will give them a good drenching of lake water.  No nutes.  

The grow room is pretty much finished and I have another problem.  I have such good airflow, that the opening for the intake is creating a vacuum noise in my office that would definately make someone ask, "what's that noise?"  I'm not sure how I'll handle that but I guess I'll just try to keep people out of the room.  Now I guess I get to sit and wait until late April or early May...wow seems like forever.


----------



## theyorker (Feb 15, 2007)

WOO HOO!!! Went to Wally World and bought meself a digital camera. Here are some pics as of this morning. 

The first pic is my best looking White Widow. I will tell you this if this one turns out to be a male, I will shed a tear. This plant looks like it's on steriods compared to the others.

The second pic is my tallest plant and is unknown. 

The third and fourth are the 2 ugly ones. 

Pics 5 and 6 show the first set of real leaves are turning yellow on some of the plants. I've read that when a plant doesn't have enough food it begins to "eat itself" and this yellowing can be a sign of that. So today I watered and I gave em their first real shot of nutes. I mixed for full label strength and then watered them well.

Pic 7 is a picture of all of the plants sitting out in the sun. I've been getting em about 6 hours of natural sunlight 3 - 4 days per week.

Pic 8 is a picture of the inside of my grow box.

Pic 9 you will see there are 4 sets of lights. If you double click on the picture and look at the 2 on the right and then the 2 on the left you will notice a difference in the intensity of the light. I placed a sheet of mylar behind the bulbs on the 2 on the right. Pretty cool. 

What is amazing to me is that I treat the plants the same and some of them are super strong and healthy and others are just messed up. I guess same as life. Later.


----------



## theyorker (Feb 15, 2007)

Well give me a new toy and what do you think I'm gonna do with it???  Here's more pics.  I cut pieces of a hanger and made the hooks.  Does everything look right?  Also some close ups of them under the lights.  I hope I didn't give them too many nutes today.  The most I ever used was 2 tsps.  Today I used 5 tsps in 5 gal of water.  We'll see tommorrow.  Later.


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 15, 2007)

looking good yorker.  Didn't know you could start LST right away like that.  Good stuff we will be watching this as we are to are interested in the LST.


----------



## SmokeGooD (Feb 15, 2007)

nice Ty,Try Not Puttin Your Lights Too Close to Your Babys Maybe Thats Why There Gitting Yelllow Spots on Them ,Whitch Means Burn Signs.


----------



## SmokeGooD (Feb 15, 2007)

Where Yah Git Yah Seeds From,iV been looking for some seeds to buy,i live in usa is it possible?


----------



## theyorker (Feb 15, 2007)

SmokeGooD said:
			
		

> Where Yah Git Yah Seeds From,iV been looking for some seeds to buy,i live in usa is it possible?


 
I did the special 10 White Widow + 10 assorted free for like $100.  Took about 12  business days to arrive, and yes I'm in the US.
http://www.marijuana-seeds.net/



			
				frankpeterson said:
			
		

> looking good yorker. Didn't know you could start LST right away like that. Good stuff we will be watching this as we are to are interested in the LST.



TY Frank.  I didn't know it either, but this one was growing so tall I had to do something.


----------



## SmokeGooD (Feb 15, 2007)

Thatz Ty Nice WebSite , Post some pic of ur baby when u can okay


----------



## cyberquest (Feb 15, 2007)

i am watching this grow too, but for different reasons, i am curious to see if his flouro tube setup can perform as well, if not better then HID lights. 

i dont think with flouro tubes they could ever be too close, mine under flouros grew into the bulbs. they were growing up in between the bulbs with leaves touching and showed NO signs of light burn.


----------



## theyorker (Feb 16, 2007)

cyberquest said:
			
		

> i dont think with flouro tubes they could ever be too close, mine under flouros grew into the bulbs. they were growing up in between the bulbs with leaves touching and showed NO signs of light burn.


 
I do the same thing CQ.  Although I had one of them too close to the end of the tube and I burned the leaves.  Have to be careful to keep the plants away from the ends of the tube.


----------



## theyorker (Feb 16, 2007)

I started Low Stress Training on one of the plants yesterday.  First pic is from yesterday and second pic is from this morning.  Also, I can see where the plant is forming another stem.  I'm going to do this on a few more of the plants.

The nutes were exactly what the plants needed.  I looked this morning and there is lots of healthy green growth going on.  The one on steriods is showing sex and I got a pic, but it is a little blurry.  This has me worried.  I've heard a lot of people say it's the strongest best looking plants that are male, and I've heard that males usually show sex first.  So far this one is 2 for 2.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 16, 2007)

theyorker said:
			
		

> This has me worried. I've heard a lot of people say it's the strongest best looking plants that are male, and I've heard that males usually show sex first. So far this one is 2 for 2.


 
Lets hope that this isn't true for all our sakes.  They are looking great so far though!


----------



## theyorker (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow...HUGE growth over the weekend and I definately did NOT overdo it on the nutes!!!:yay:   Lots of nice green bushy growth.  I think they are starting to show alternating nodes.  On all the sets of leaves there is a new set of leaves that are coming in right at the stalk of the plant.  

The 1st and 2nd pic are the same plant.  The first was taken 4 days ago when I did LST on the plant.  The 2nd is this morning.  WOW!  I'm going to do another tie down on this plant later this week.  I'm planning to veg this one for another 2-3 months.

Third pic is the plant on steriods.  I LST'd her today.

Fourth is a group pic of the four that I'm going to start to flower very soon.

Fifth pic is a group shot of the 8 that will veg while the other 4 are flowering.  If you look in the back right you will see the two retards of the group.  Last 2 are close ups of the retards.  They are growing but are the stubiest, shortest, ugly little fucks I've ever seen.  We'll see what happens with them I guess.  

I'm going to make a change to my grow space.  I'm getting rid of the container and will hang the lights and install some type of curtain to prevent light from getting to the flower chamber.  This will give me more space to flower the plants.  Later peeps.


----------



## Hick (Feb 20, 2007)

> I think they are starting to show alternating nodes. On all the sets of leaves there is a new set of leaves that are coming in right at the stalk of the plant.


what you are describeing is "secondary growth"..I would guess that you have some ways to go before you will see alternateing nodes.


----------



## theyorker (Feb 23, 2007)

Here are pics.  I have 7 plants that are White Widow and I can tell which are which because the White Widows are getting some secondary leaves coming in at every node.  I'll try and get some pictures of the growth later.  

I have 6 of them in 10" pots and will put them on 12/12 lighting starting on Day 40.  The other six are going to veg for another 15 weeks or so while the other flower and cure.  You can see the two chambers in the last picture.

When I gave them the dose of nutes I noticed that the "tea" color of the water tinged the perlite to a brownish color.  After they were watered 4 days ago I noticed the tinge was still there.  Today the perlite is pretty white, so I will give them nutes next time I water.  The get watered every 4 days with lake water.  

So far the plants look like they are growing very healthy and strong.  I took 3 of the plants that are going to veg long term out of their pots and sort of agitated the roots with an exacto knife    I hope I didn't stress them out too much, but I want to make sure they don't get root bound.  I'll see how these 3 respond before I do it to the other 3.

Please offer any comments or opinions as to overall health and development of the plants.  This is my first grow and I'm using all flourescents growing from seeds.  I've seen some grows at 32 days look like a jungle.  I'm not sure, are my plants "lagging" in some way?  They look very healthy and strong to me and even the stalks are starting to harden up, but hey what do I know?:confused2:   Thanks for looking in.  Later all.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 23, 2007)

They look good but I wouldn't flower them yet, let 'em veg for a couple more weeks atleast in my opinion. :confused2:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 24, 2007)

*Looking good mang. Like NGT said you should veg them for a few more weeks or until they mature.  *


----------



## theyorker (Feb 28, 2007)

Well here are updated pics.  I've been watering every 4 days, but today is only day 2 and the pots feel light so I'm going to water tommorrow.  They got watered with lake water and Flora Nova 600ppm 2 days ago.  The LST is going good I think.  I've found that as I bend I can sort of twist the stalk a little bit and the stalk is starting to get really fat on a few of them and it has the look of rope.  I feel like I'm abusing the plants sort of.  Look at the last 2 pictures.  The leaves are all flipped.  I hope I'm not killing em!  Comments and suggestions are always welcome.  Thanks for looking in.  Later.


----------



## theyorker (Mar 2, 2007)

Just a quick update.  Gave them a good watering today, no nutes.  The plants are all starting to show alternating nodes.  I'm going to start flowering 6 plants on Monday, 2 plants are uncut, 2 were topped today and 2 have undergone some LST.  

The other six are starting to get very bushy.  I'm going to have a jungle going by the time I can finally flower these plants.  

As for overall growth, I remain very pleased.  The plants are all very compact and healthy, and the growth is very strong.  The plants are growing their 7th nodes.  Temp gets into mid 80's during day, but I am in a tropical climate so I don't think that hurts them.  At night it gets down into the low 70's. 

I'm pleased with the lighting results so far.  Today I ran the closet at full power for the first time.  It is REALLY bright inside the closet and it is EVERYWHERE.  Today I put 6 red bulbs into the closet so the plants are getting red light for the first time also.  Over the next 4 weeks I will gradually change out 24 of the 32 bulbs with red light and I'll stay with that for the rest of flowering.  

 Well I will post some pictures on Monday.  Have a great weekend and thanks for checking in.


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 4, 2007)

looking good man ill be watchin this grow keep us updated and pics we love them!!


----------



## theyorker (Mar 6, 2007)

Well here are some pictures as of this morning.  They are all showing alternating nodes, however I am reluctant to begin flowering because they are not that tall yet.  The tallest one is 8" and there is one that is 4".  I'd like the plants to get to 3' tall so I guess I have to wait longer.

The first 3 pictures are of my flower chamber and the six plants I will begin to flower soon.  The next 3 pictures are side, top and close up of the tallest plant.  The next 3 are side, top and close up of my uncut White Widow.  The last 3 pictures are in my veg chamber and show the six plants that are undergoing LST.  Look close at the last picture and you will see a really FAT stem.  These are going to veg another 12 -14 weeks.  I don't know how I'm going to do that, but I'm sure it'll  be fun!  :cool2:   

That's it.  Comments are always welcome.  Thanks for checking in.  Later.


----------



## Hick (Mar 6, 2007)

healthy li'l bushes yorker..BUT...from the pictures posted, at least the ones that "profile" .. I don't see an alternateing node in the bunch. I see "secondary" growth at the nodes., 
but notice these nodes are not directly across from each other, "alternating"..


----------



## theyorker (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks Hick.  I didn't know 7-8 weeks was required for vegging.  Long time


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Mar 8, 2007)

hey man , i'm looking to build a cabinet alot like yours . i have a metal cabinet  30" x 22" x 5'6"   split into two halves . bottom for budding " flowering " top for starters and vegging . do i need all this lighting you have? it looks like alot . and are these floresants the same as any old light . i have alot of 4' ers in my garage . not too on the up and up with watage and aal the terms you guys mentioned earlier . any help would be appreciated ?


----------



## theyorker (Mar 8, 2007)

Well they are all showing alternating nodes.  Here are some close ups.  Anyone see any tell tale signs of male or female?  The last picture is specially for Hick    .  All the plants have nodes like that one, but only within the last 2 days.  Thanks for keeping me from flowering them too soon.  Later all.


----------



## theyorker (Mar 12, 2007)

Well I switched the lights to 12/12 Friday night and here are pics of them as of this morning.  Take a look at the left plant in the 2nd to the last picture.  That is the ugliest things I have ever seen, but it continues to grow so what the heck, I have the space.  Anyone have any experiences with really ugly plants and if they produced ANY decent weed?

Also, they are starting to show sex.  I'm pretty sure 2 of them are female and 2 others are starting to show, but it's still to early to tell.  The tallest one is 11" and the shortest is 7" (except the runt which is about 4").  

Anyone know how long it takes a White Widow to flower?  Later all.


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey theyorker, I am on my first grow--white widow--and I am just starting week 3 of flower. I vegged for 4o days on 24/0. Mine were pretty tall, but I didnt do the LST thing. Anyways mine  all showed their sex between day 7 and 14 of flower. At first it was really hard to tell what was what, then after a while it becomes OBVIOUS. I had one hermie in the bunch and that was the only one that was a little tricky. My plants all have flowers now, lots of them, so I'd say within a week or so  your females should all have some small flowers. JMO since I'm new to growing, but just wanted to chime in because I'm about 1-2 weeks ahead of you in the process also with ww. Good luck!

Rehab


----------



## theyorker (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks for the info Rehab...it's good to know that my grow is on track.  Do you have a grow journal going?


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Mar 12, 2007)

No grow journal for me, theyorker. I had to post picture of my hermie and it took me all day to figure it out! So I'd go nuts if I had to do that on a regular basis. I recently had someone email me some cool optical illusions which I was going to post here just for fun. But again I had to change their size in order to post them and got frustrated and gave up. So anyway posting pictures is not my strong suit--I'm sort of a techno-moron, so I had to pass on the grow journal. But there are a number of ww grow journals that I followed. Frank Petersons was one and there were some others too. Check em out.


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Mar 12, 2007)

Another thing I meant to point out to you: I germinated all my seeds on the same day. They are the same strain and were/are subjected to the exact same conditions and enviroment. But the variation in size is amazing. Some of mine are tall with these huge buds and others are small and just starting to flower. I guess they're like kids, they all grow at their own pace. Interesting.


----------



## theyorker (Mar 15, 2007)

Well I've suspected this one for a while, today it is clear.  Here are pictures of my tallest, best looking plant.  Figures.  Well I guess I gotta do what I gotta do, but that sucks.  This one is way bigger then all the other.  The good news is this is the only one that looks like this.  Hopefully the others are all female.  Later all.


----------



## kindphriend (Mar 15, 2007)

Damn bro, that sux!  Well, you can always let them grow a little more in veg, do some LST and maybe get a bigger yield.  At least the rest are promising!


----------



## theyorker (Mar 19, 2007)

Well I think I'm going to go 5 of 6 female.  Here are pictures.

I'm going to switch them to flowering nutes when I water them on Friday.  They are starting to show nice bud sites and the cabinets seems to be working really well.  On the lighting I switched out 8 of the blue bulbs and added 8 red bulbs.  I could definately see a difference in brightness.

The pictures are of each plant front and top views and then a couple of them in the grow cabinet.  Have a good one.


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey yorker ! How goes it ? I have followed your grow a little of and on , and you have answered a couple of my questions on other threads ( THANKS ) .  I have a post on " introduce yourself " , it discribes my new grow i'm about to partake in .the lights i'm gonna use ARE  2 - 48" fluro's one on each side , and a 24" from the top . I'm not sure what bulbs to get ,they are T12 type . I want to get the right lumens for my space ( 4sq  ft.  closet ) . What are you using ? thanks for any help . Your grow looks great keep it up man !!!!!


----------



## theyorker (Mar 20, 2007)

Crap.  My tallest plant sprouted nuts and he's gone.  Yesterday they all looked female.  This morning I see this on the tallest plant.  Do I need to destroy it?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 20, 2007)

theyorker said:
			
		

> Crap. My tallest plant sprouted nuts and he's gone. Yesterday they all looked female. This morning I see this on the tallest plant. Do I need to destroy it?


*It's a hermie.   Hey man i wouldn't destroy it i would just pluck the balls off when ya see them. We did it with one of our White Widow he/she's 3 or 4 grows ago and turned out fine. Had a few seeds but the bud was great.  *


----------



## theyorker (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks TBG.   Do I have to watch out for this for the rest of the grow or just now?  There are maybe 6 of these suckers and I want to keep the plant so I'm going to do what you suggested.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 20, 2007)

theyorker said:
			
		

> Thanks TBG. Do I have to watch out for this for the rest of the grow or just now? There are maybe 6 of these suckers and I want to keep the plant so I'm going to do what you suggested.


*Yes you will have to check it everyday for balls. What ya wanna do is keep them bad boys from popping open. If they pop you can expect seeds. *


----------



## theyorker (Mar 26, 2007)

Well things are growing well.  I got Reverse for the hermie and it seems to have worked.  I went 5 for 6 on females.  Here are a bunch of updated pictures.  If you are interested in seeing what topping a plant does, check out the pics of the two plants side by side.  One was topped, one wasn't.  Also some nice closeups of the bud site forming and all the plants in the closet.  Have a good one.  Later.:smoke1:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 26, 2007)

*Whats going on theyorker. Man the ladies are coming right along and looking great but then again i don't expect anything less from ya.   Your doing a great job my friend and your plants are proof of that. Keep up the great work and you will be smoking before long. :aok: *


----------



## 3patas (Mar 27, 2007)

very nice plant and work people siad cfl are not good but my dad told me that was the way to go on the stone age so i am following his steps


----------



## theyorker (Mar 29, 2007)

Well it seems like they have stopped growing height, but are starting to put on alot of white pistels and buds are starting to form.  I wasn't happy with the way they were growing, so of course I had to mess with em a little.  I read a thread on adding 3% hydrogen peroxide to the plants to help stimulate the roots by giving them extra oxygen.  Also the soil had never been flushed so I flushed 2 gallons of water with 3 oz of HP mixed in.  I'm hoping that this will "clean" the soil a little and add some oxygen to help the roots.  I suspect that they are getting some heat stress and dry air stress.  When the lights are on during the day, the temps are upwards of 90 and the air is very dry.  So hopefully the extra water will pick up the humidity in the closet for a day.


----------



## 3patas (Mar 29, 2007)

nice plants  and under cfl very nice now can you give me some help with my babys theres some rusty spots  chec this pics and tell me what you think


----------



## theyorker (Mar 29, 2007)

I would post those pictures in the sick plant forum.  Describe your setup (lights, nutes, watering regime) and tell the age of the plant with as much info as you can think of.  The plants look OK, but definately could look better.


----------



## 3patas (Mar 29, 2007)

thanks i will do that


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 1, 2007)

Lookin Very Goooood Keep It Up Bro


----------



## theyorker (Apr 1, 2007)

HydrO PasSiOn said:
			
		

> Lookin Very Goooood Keep It Up Bro


 
Thanks Hydro  :smoke1:   I've been checking in on your grow, although I don't follow hydro grows as closely since I am a dirt grower and I get envious of your huge buds!!

Here are some updated pics.  I changed all of the lights in the cabinet to red.  You can see the before and after pics.  I'm having a problem with one of the plants leaves curling.  I took some closeups of her.  This is the one that hermed early on, although I have seen no nut sacks since spraying with Reverse.  I suspect the issue is humidity being to low, but I would like some confirmation on that.  Hope you are all having a great weekend.  Later.


----------



## 3patas (Apr 1, 2007)

those plants look  very nice whats the trick i am growing under cfl too tell me please any help will be apriciate npeace out


----------



## theyorker (Apr 3, 2007)

Well this sucks.  I no longer have sensimelia buds.  I have seeds in my buds.  I suspected I had a problem when I saw all those beautiful hairs turning from their virgin white color to that nasty rust color.  Here are pictures.  The frustrating thing is, I really don't know how the pollen got in the chamber.  Also, I have plants that are currently vegging in the lower part of the chamber and it is light tight.  Do I have to worry about those plants also?  Dang this bites.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Apr 4, 2007)

Sorry to hear about that but don't let it go to waste just know that you can't clone them but you can still smoke them because alot of bagseed exist because of this delima. IMHO!


----------

